# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  100% real PHARMA GRADE products.

## Gaspaco

Hello guys!

I saw a lot of threads where are guys asking about if their "PHARMA" grade stuff is real or not.

...made this thread to help people understand what the difference of REAL and FAKE aas is.

Lets look at the facts, not every FAKE is the same.

1. FAKE with 100% of active substance.
2. FAKE with less than 100% active substance.
3. FAKE with different active substance.(a lot of faked oxandrolones have stanozolol in them)
4. FAKE with NO active substance. 

also

1. FAKE of pharma grade product as SUSTANON 250, OMNADREN 250, PRIMOBOLAN DEPOT...

2. FAKE of underground-pharma grade as BALKAN, APLHA PHARMA, UNIGEN, GEP...
also know as ORIGINAL UGLs. 

3. FAKE of home brew AAS. 

I WILL BE ADDING PICTURES OF REAL PHARMA and UNDERGROUND-PHARMA GRADE.

----------


## Gaspaco

REAL Ukraine OMNADREN 250.

----------


## Gaspaco

REAL Turkish PRIMOBOLAN DEPOT.

----------


## Gaspaco

REAL Nederland SUSTANON 250 ORGANON.

----------


## Gaspaco

REAL Greece NANDROLONE DACANOATE NORMA

----------


## Gaspaco

REAL German TESTOVIRON DEPOT

----------


## Scabtree

If your correct on all these; Thanks! very useful  :Smilie: 

keep em comin'

----------


## wmaousley

Ok while I agree with what this thread is intended for, members need to know that its not possible for any member of this forum to 100% verify your AAS is legitimate based on photographs. 

If you trust your supplier then no need for you to attempt to try and have piece-of-mind by asking this board if your "gear is real or fake".

If you have to ask, DO NOT BUY THE AAS TO BEGIN WITH UNTIL YOU ARE COMFORTABLE WITH WHAT YOUR PURCHASING.

----------


## Gaspaco

> Ok while I agree with what this thread is intended for, members need to know that its not possible for any member of this forum to 100% verify your AAS is legitimate based on photographs.
> 
> If you trust your supplier then no need for you to attempt to try and have piece-of-mind by asking this board if your "gear is real or fake".
> 
> If you have to ask, DO NOT BUY THE AAS TO BEGIN WITH UNTIL YOU ARE COMFORTABLE WITH WHAT YOUR PURCHASING.


Agree!!!

I wouldn't consider cycling without source that has 100% reputation and is fully thrusted. 

Plus I wouldn't buy any "PHARM GRADE" stuff from dealer, only from pharmacy.

----------


## Gaspaco

UGL-pharm grade ALPHA PHARMA TESTORAPID, test propionate 100mg/1ml, 10amps in one box.

----------


## Gaspaco

UGL-pharm grade ALPHA PHARMA TESTOBOLIN, test enanthate 250mg/1ml, 10amps in one box.














EVERY BOX FROM ALPHA PHARMA HAS VERIFICATION CODE TO CHECK THEIR LEGITIMACY.

----------

